# You Know You're a Rat Owner When...



## RosesAndRats (May 7, 2015)

It's me again, with another thread. We all have those moments where you find yourself doing something you wouldn't be doing if you weren't a rat owner. So, you know when you're a rat owner when: 

You keep turning around because you keep hearing their movements, even after you put them back in the cage
You have more pictures of your rats on your phone than anything else combined
You can touch one and know immediately which rat it is without looking
"this is why I can't have nice things" isn't much of a joke anymore, but you don't care
Suddenly there's a small thing with claws that jumped and climbed up your back, and not only do you now react, you know which one it is
Sometimes you stop what you're doing just to watch them.
Feel free to add your own!


----------



## Ratlettes (Mar 29, 2016)

Don't forget the little bites in your best t shirts lol


----------



## Kamira (Jul 15, 2015)

Also, when you're out in public and say without thinking "Oh, a rat chewed on this . . ."


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

How casually you can now pick up and hold poop in your hands.


----------



## Nieve5552 (May 20, 2014)

When you've got little scratch marks all over my hands from them excitedly jumping/running around on you...
And feel super awkward taking the longest time in front of the baby food section checking all the ingredients labels, hoping people dont think that you actually have a human baby (Im in early 20's lol).
Also being fussy about which cat litter you're buying, annoying the crap out of the store staff.


----------



## Kokorobosoi (Jan 14, 2016)

When you realize someone is staring at your chest because you forgot a rat was sleeping there and it's tail is sticking out....


----------



## Summer102 (Dec 26, 2015)

When you start looking at a cardboard box and automatically think it would make a great house for your rats.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

When you're in the grocery store buying kale, carrots, and blueberries and thinking to yourself, "I need to start eating healthier."


----------



## Ratlettes (Mar 29, 2016)

Watching a movie or show featuring a rat and freaking out telling people to look


----------



## thelmaandlouise (Jun 7, 2016)

You have a little extra money and instead of buying yourself something new, all you can think about are what new toys you can get them or those new fleece liners you've been eyeing.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Pause and look around for a second when you here a squeaky door. When you're at a zoo: spending more time watching the wild rats scurry around than the zoo animals. When you fix household items with zip ties.


----------



## cattbott (Jan 22, 2016)

You know you're a rat lover when you find tiny pellets of rat food in your bed, under your dresser, behind your tv.... in your purse...


----------



## RosesAndRats (May 7, 2015)

You realize that you have actually adopted rat tendencies and people call you out on it... ;D


----------



## buzzwizz619 (May 31, 2015)

when your whole collection of spoons are in random places around your living room from trying to bribe various rats into eating their medicine and trying to distract the others with food that doesn't contain medicine because everyone EXCEPT the rat who needs the medicine tries to eat the medicine


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

When you prepare small rat friendly version of whatever you are cooking for yourself. For instance, last night my rats got hachis parmentier.


----------



## Modernstar (Jan 30, 2016)

when you have a fridge full of vegetables, yet you're eating ramen every day because they're not for you.

when the people at the local pet store know your name because you're constantly buying new toys. 

when your roommates are about to throw away a cardboard box and you tell "NO WAIT I NEED THAT"

when your plans get cut short because you need to get home to make sure your "babies" get playtime.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

When you shop for clothes at Walmart to get the cheapest clothes to wear at home because you know they will soon get many holes in them!


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

You have to always check where you are about to sit down.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

When walking through a room becomes more shuffling your feet than actually walking because you've got rats running over your feet constantly.


----------



## DamselChum (Jun 8, 2016)

When you buy the expensive toilet paper so your rat has a softer bed.


----------



## HBomb4527 (Jan 13, 2016)

When you have to take out your earrings before playtime otherwise they get pulled out by little teeth!


----------



## smoteymote (May 28, 2016)

Counter to the not eating healthy - when you start actually buying healthy food because you have to feed your ratties! 

(Then again, I suppose this changes depending on the size of your mischief!)


----------



## Andromeda (Apr 28, 2016)

When the dollar store becomes the most exciting store. xD

When the pet store manager not only knows you by name, but knows both of your rats' names because you never shut up about them.

And of course, when you get 10x more excited about buying new hammocks than buying new clothes.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

When you casually tell people that you earring doesn't have a back because you rat stole it and won't give it back.


----------



## RosesAndRats (May 7, 2015)

When you can't use the bottom shelf of a bookcase because the rats can get to the books and chew on them, and when your only interesting stories to tell are about rats, but only you think they're interesting.


----------



## jamekn (Apr 9, 2016)

Not wearing tank tops as to hide the scratches all over your neck and shoulders


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

When you have sponsored new set of windows for your animal clinic...


----------

